# First Build 1/8 galloway



## fallnhorse (Apr 5, 2014)

I wanted to make an engine since i was a little kid, ever since my neighbor built one. Finally got the chance to buy a lathe and mill this January.  I went all in and built an IC for my first engine. I'm so happy it runs. Still need to finish the governor and it's a little rough. But i'm so proud. Hope you like it.;D

Edit: It has a Z1 spark plug and electronic Tim-6 ignition. Once i got the valve to seal up it ran good but that was a trip getting them to seal.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC6j5UfitRc[/ame]


----------



## idahoan (Apr 6, 2014)

Congrats on a runner!

That must have been quite a challenge as a first project.

The Galloways a nice little engines.

Dave


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I like it plenty, and I am proud of you.  I too have wanted to build one since I was a kid - never got over it and still want one.  I'm still hopeful that some day I still can build one.   Ralph


----------



## kuhncw (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations.  My hat is off to you fellows who build the 1/8 Galloway as that is tiny stuff.  

I've built the 1/4 Galloway.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## littlelocos (Apr 10, 2014)

Congratulations on a great runner.  Can't wait to see it once you finish it up.

My wife, Joy, says it sounds very cute.


----------



## robcas631 (Jun 12, 2014)

Very nice build!


----------

